# Fishing partners



## Pcwjr4 (Feb 24, 2009)

Looking for fishing partners to get together and try different areas. 
22' Blue Wave which I have pulled from Trinity to Matagorda, wade fishing is my favorite way to go. Love the flounder run and know a couple of good places to catch a few limits. 
Mostly a weekend warrior, so I target locations that are not too over-crowded.


----------



## Fish Lips (Jul 31, 2012)

I have been looking to hook up with a 2cool partner, I'm off on Fri, Sat and Sun. I have done some wading to. I live in Katy.


----------

